# Great Calculator for visual impared .. and others



## GailInNM (Jan 18, 2018)

As my eyes continue to deteriorate,  legally blind in one and 20/200 in the other, I have been looking for a suitable replacement for my trusty HP calculators. I never found a physical calculator that would suit me. Needed large high contrast display and keys marking.. Also needed to be RPN and have a good set of scientific/engineering functions. Never found a physical one, but did find PCalc,, an app for the iPhone an d iPad. The app cost about US$10.

Besides being a good scientific calculator, the great thing about PCalc is that most every thing can be configured to your individual needs/desires. Key colors and layouts are flexible and can be configured for high contrast ant be rearranged to some extent.  Key lettering can  change fonts and be made bold.   It also works in either RPN or algebra mode with one key to switch.

I won't bore you with the many other details here is a link to the website that explains it much better than I could ever do. Many photos of configurations.

http://www.pcalc.com/iphone/

Here is a photo of my current configuration on a full size iPas.





Gail in NM


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you for the information to assist the visually impaired who, like me have to endure things like macular degeneration. 
Unfortunately, I found the advertising  virtually impossible to read as mine was in 'blue'. 
I also suffer from increasing deafness which arose when I was 19 as a Royal Air Force Goldstar31 Squadron  NCO some 59 years ago.
So my son got a new 27inch Mac and a few days ago and I got a message from him asking if he could change the text etc but I had got a note from the Apple people that my digital hearing aids could be paired with my iPhone. So far, I cannot!
Whether the Iphone CAN do either or both tasks is still questionable

So thank you for prompting an aged one of us to further investigations- if I can find my way to help and then hear what is said.
I 'll report- I hope

Norm


----------



## DJP (Jan 19, 2018)

Reverse Polish Notation...it's been a while.

I'm still OK with reading glasses for close work and sometimes I double them up for circuit board repairs. An iPad as a big key and display calculator is perfect.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 19, 2018)

My visit  to the main Apple store in Newcastle upon Tyne was fruitless in that they had never heard of P=Calc or whatever whilst the problem of my hearing aids fell on - deaf ears.

My thoughts are unprintable

Norm


----------



## GailInNM (Jan 19, 2018)

goldstar31 said:


> My visit  to the main Apple store in Newcastle upon Tyne was fruitless in that they had never heard of P=Calc  .....
> Norm



Norm  Were you searching for "P=cald"  as indicated above ore is that a typo.

It's
 Pcalc       
no= sign.
Gail in NM


----------



## goldstar31 (Jan 19, 2018)

GailInNM said:


> Norm  Were you searching for "P=cald"  as indicated above ore is that a typo.
> 
> It's
> Pcalc
> ...



Typo

I DID show him your posting. One of those days or something that he didn't have a clue.

He was only a shop assistant/clerk and I was raising 'something American':hDe:

No matter- but thanks for your concern

Cheers

Norm


----------

